
Mall of America Security Catfished Black Lives Matter Activists - sehugg
https://theintercept.com/2015/03/18/mall-americas-intelligence-analyst-catfished-black-lives-matter-activists-collect-information/
======
tired_man
Seems like it was a prudent move.

Lives Matter. Period.

